# SINGAPORE March 2011



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*Singapore Flyer and Orchid Garden*



















Our Hotel: Furama River Front









Harbourfront from Singapore Flyer







































































































































formula 1 start straight













































strong rain just after the trip on the big wheel




































Raffles Hotel, Miachel Jackson stayed here













































Little India



























Orchid Garden








































































There are 3000 species of Orchids in the park












































































































































































Back in Little India


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

seems that many rich people live here









a poison spider?









From Fort Canning Park


















I love all the beautiful flowers in Singapore


















soo dense









colonial style



































































































I took this pic in a bar in Raffles Tower


























































































the merlion is being covered by a room used as an exclusive hotel









Marina Bay in all its beauty 













































free rock concert on a friday evening




































day 2 is ending with a short walk from bus station to our hotel


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

very nice pics!! thanks for sharing:cheers:


----------



## konik93 (Sep 12, 2008)

Those ships make me wanna scream!  Amazing city
My father was in Singapore in 80s but I suppose it not the same place


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*Day 3: Orchard Road*

Day 3:Orchard Road



































































































































































ION Orchard:There is an observation deck on top but I missed it 







































































































































I like the design of the columns and the subway entrance



























Basement passages of ION


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Incredible...such a modern and clean city...


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

Beautiful city!


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

thank you

ION entrance





































Laser-water show on Sentosa Island














































Sentosa Express from Vivo City at Harborfront to Sentosa





































next pics will be day4: hop-on-hop-off bus trip throught the city


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice capture of Singapore!


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

the duck vehicle


















market in Little India


















































































a red arrow 





































orchard road from the top of the bus 























































a nice ensemble




































































































the tour buses










nice cooling system


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

let's continue the ride:

still in Little India



















nice ancient style










Sultan mosque














































Raffles Hotel



















i wonder how tall the building U/C will be, nice cluster










memorial of WWII



















Norman Foster's UFO in the back 










parliament building























































what building do you associate with this facade?










Daily thunder is approaching



















let's go surfing 










chinatown





































some kind of ceremony


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

still hop-on bus trip:































































































































singapore zoo


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

a komodo lizard









night safari














orchard road















at vivo city




sentosa








southern most point of continental asia


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

back from kuala lumpur









singapore city center







street of singapore


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

keep them coming!!  Can't wait till my visit in november!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing shots.....thanks :cheers:


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Patrick Highrise said:


> keep them coming!!  Can't wait till my visit in november!


yes i'll do . hope you'll enjoy your trip to this amazing city


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

What a comprehensive picture collection! Where is your favourite place in singapore? if you come back in a little while there'll be more new stuff coming up again


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

thank you! my favorite place was at marina bay, near esplanade.I've loved the view over the skyline and singapore flyer at night and the warm wind. The hawkers with their tasty food and all the people who chilled there.Very nice place, i would be happy if i could see it again.


----------



## tehpr0 (Nov 22, 2011)

IM Completely inlove with this city!I liked every single pic you've posted.Everything looks so ordinary,so modern and in the same time 'green'.Its a perfect combination of the typical downtown with the tall skyscrapers and in the same time so many parks,gardens and pure nature.I'd love to visit it someday!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Good captures of this fresh city state!


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

great city Singapore is....
there are lots of sleek and iconic crapers.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice shots, would love to see more updates please.


----------



## seldomseen (Aug 10, 2010)

Great pics! Is that a pic of the man-made beach? I know Singapore isn't known for having great beaches.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

i think it is man-made yes, it's called sentosa island, it is soo beautiful, i gonna look if i can find some more pics


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

here are some videos i took there,enjoy:

singapore night safari fire spitters:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkCtVU2dFsM&feature=plcp&context=C3105d98UDOEgsToPDskIC2eVMWJwpCqVQL_dRU1Gt

sentosa island:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzsY2DQYeFc&feature=plcp&context=C3a31335UDOEgsToPDskLtUc4js7do2PG2bztOcwmW


skyline:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tXpBUCxfk4&feature=plcp&context=C3b95ad2UDOEgsToPDskI7w8RuYghcciMvb_-ECXjB

more videos coming soon...


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

*oh oh SINGAPORE is amazing!*


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

definately! i miss it a lot! wanna go back! <3 have you been there once?


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

*i Have not been there but I see through photos This place is beautiful And cool 
*


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*Singapore changi airport*

hey guys, i got some more stuff for you :banana:


Singapore Airport pine von hightower185 auf Flickr

changi tower


Singapore Int. Airport Tower von hightower185 auf Flickr

terminal 2


Singapore Int. Airport Terminal 2 wall garden von hightower185 auf Flickr


Singapore Airport inside von hightower185 auf Flickr


Singapore Airport roof design von hightower185 auf Flickr


Singapore Airport 2 von hightower185 auf Flickr

very nice airport imo:cheers:


Singapore Airport columns von hightower185 auf Flickr


art piece at singapore airport von hightower185 auf Flickr


cladding singapore airport building von hightower185 auf Flickr

marble stone


IMG_0025 von hightower185 auf Flickr


Singapore Airport from skytrain von hightower185 auf Flickr


Singapore changi Int. Airport Terminal 1 von hightower185 auf Flickr


changi airport von hightower185 auf Flickr


changi von hightower185 auf Flickr

and last but not least some videos i took

ION orchard at orchard road






marina bay


----------

